# What would someone with a 974 tritype be like?



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I think I may be a 974 instead of 259.. What would someone like that be like? I always thought 7's were crazy and outgoing but I got a 7 on my last few quizzes. What _exactly_​ does it mean to be a 7?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, a 7 isn't necessarily outgoing, though they can be. You got to look at the why, when it comes to enneagram. 7's sin is gluttony, and they fear deprivation so they scatter themselves in order to avoid this. So a 7 might seem enthusiastic on the outside, but on the inside they keep a distance to life as they anticipate the next grand adventure. 

Of course, putting it that simply makes it rather general, but that's my basic understanding of 7. Have you looked at the various 7 descriptions posted on the 7-forum?

I don't know what a 974 would be like, though. I guess since 9 and 7 are both positive outlook, they can outwardly look very happy and optimistic, while the 4-fix gives some underlying melancholy. I'm of the opinion that it's best to get a good idea of what your core-type is first, though, and then you can see how your other fixes affects the core.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

7's have a disconnection with their core experiences in order to stay positive. In order for them to not feel pain they disassociate with what they have experienced and constantly change the way in which they see their entire life.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

What made you change your mind so radically? You've not only changed your head type but also your image type which currently is but no longer would be your core. It'd make more sense if you'd said 952 to 974 or 259 to 279. 

My advice is to step back from tests and not think about what a 974 would be like compared to a 259 but what a 9 is like compared to a 2. Then once you've discovered which is your core type, move on to the head and then onto whichever is left. Finding out your core is MUCH more useful and important than the whole tritype so make that a priority.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

bombsaway said:


> What made you change your mind so radically? You've not only changed your head type but also your image type which currently is but no longer would be your core. It'd make more sense if you'd said 952 to 974 or 259 to 279.
> 
> My advice is to step back from tests and not think about what a 974 would be like compared to a 259 but what a 9 is like compared to a 2. Then once you've discovered which is your core type, move on to the head and then onto whichever is left. Finding out your core is MUCH more useful and important than the whole tritype so make that a priority.


Because I'll never fucking make a decision and I'm getting pissed off

fuck you all


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

lunareclipzee said:


> Because I'll never fucking make a decision and I'm getting pissed off
> 
> fuck you all


That's not very nice. :'(


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> That's not very nice. :'(


I'm sorry but I'm really frustrated with trying to find my type and it doesn't help it's so hot I'm only getting 3-4 hr a sleep on average. >.<


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> I'm sorry but I'm really frustrated with trying to find my type and it doesn't help it's so hot I'm only getting 3-4 hr a sleep on average. >.<


A lot of people go through difficultly finding their type. I'd guess very few people here found their type straight away and a lot of people you see on this forum who are 100% confident of their type change later down the line. Look an old threads for evidence - often people explain their motives in terms of their enneagram type as it was in 2011, but since then they've completely changed their mind!

It's frustrating but worth it. If your situation changes and your mental / physical state is calmer then I, as well as other people here, are more than willing to point you in the direction of threads /articles that helped us find our type, more helpful tests etc etc.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> Because I'll never fucking make a decision and I'm getting pissed off
> 
> fuck you all


Wow, that was incredibly rude. bombsaway was giving you sound advice. And I'll reiterate what she said: Search for your core type first, then move on to tritype. Not everyone believes in the tritype theory, and it can confuse beginners searching for their type. 

More: Don't take too much stock into what the tests say. They are a good starting point, but they will not determine your type. I'm a 6 and I constantly tested as a 4 or a 9 and even as a 5 sometimes. 

You're only truly going to find your type through research and a lot of introspecting. There might be unpleasant things you discover about yourself. But remember: most people don't find their type right away. It can be a long journey. But don't let that keep you away. It's totally worth it in the end, I think.

My advice: now that you've taken tests, look up all the resources on the forum. There are a lot of useful threads that have been stickied. Hang around the forums and see what people say. Answer a questionnaire and ask for people's thoughts in the What's My Enneagram Type? forum if you'd like. Look up all the types and not just the ones you think you might be. And remember, don't focus too much on the behavior usually associated with each type (like "Sevens are extroverted!" and "Fours are depressed!") and focus more on the motivations behind each type.

Hope that wasn't too overwhelming. Remember there are people here who are more than happy to help out. 
Good luck.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> I'm sorry but I'm really frustrated with trying to find my type


That is a problem that will only make you end up mistyped. If you desire to find your type so much that it frustrates you that you can't, you should step back from the enneagram for a while and take a fresh look at it when you can be more objective and when you are not so desperately trying to find your type.

If you try to speed up the journey to understand yourself, you will only end up astray. Read more and take everything you read with joy because you've learned something new, even if it doesn't give you your type.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

leafstone said:


> Wow, that was incredibly rude. bombsaway was giving you sound advice. And I'll reiterate what she said: Search for your core type first, then move on to tritype. Not everyone believes in the tritype theory, and it can confuse beginners searching for their type.


 Condescension is also rude, and I get waves of it from her.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> Condescension is also rude, and I get waves of it from her.


I see. While I do agree that it is rude, I did not see that _at all _in her post. :/


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> Condescension is also rude, and I get waves of it from her.


Would you have preferred it if I swore at you or just told you that you were wrong?

I was trying to be nice and point you in the direction of how to find your type without being too critical or frustrate you further.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The 974 sounds upbeat with 9 and 7 leading as positive outlook triad types...the trifecta is also dynamic as 9 and 4 are withdrawn and 7 is potentially the most extraverted, even flamboyant, type. :crazy: There's some dissonance, though, with the slothful, disengaging 9 and the frenetic, planning 7 energy.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> The 974 sounds upbeat with 9 and 7 leading as positive outlook triad types...the trifecta is also dynamic as 9 and 4 are withdrawn and 7 is potentially the most extraverted, even flamboyant, type. :crazy: There's some dissonance, though, with the slothful, disengaging 9 and the frenetic, planning 7 energy.


Yeah.. I think I figured it out. After reading all the types in depth I think I'm just a type 9 (not entirely sure about the wing) and I'm actually pretty sure my head type is 6. I'm always full of doubts about myself and suspicious of others' motives. I generally do have a positive outlook on most things (besides myself) and when I'm around people I'm comfortable with I come across as outgoing and fun to be around which is why I think I'm 6w7. Still don't know if I'm a 2 or 4 though.. I'm pretty sure I'm a type 9


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

lunareclipzee said:


> Because I'll never fucking make a decision and I'm getting pissed off
> 
> fuck you all


9 has anger issues, and can lash out fo sure, still, that reaction seems excessive for 9 based on what makes a 9 tick. Come read the E9 forums and you will not find a reaction like that anywhere.



lunareclipzee said:


> I'm sorry but I'm really frustrated with trying to find my type and it doesn't help it's so hot I'm only getting 3-4 hr a sleep on average. >.<


If you are a 9 though, the passing of the blame for what you said onto external factors is more of a w8 than a w1 thing.

The point @bombsaway made is legit, you should be looking at your core type, not tritype when that aspect isn't clear, otherwise behaviour X will be explained away as a fix related thing instead of looking at what does and does not fit with your core type.

Anyway, this is a 4 leading write up on the 479 tritype: 479 Tritype (The Escapist): Pros and cons by ~dreamlwithinlaldream on deviantART


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Sonny said:


> 9 has anger issues, and can lash out fo sure, still, that reaction seems excessive for 9 based on what makes a 9 tick. Come read the E9 forums and you will not find a reaction like that anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My tritype im pretty sure is 9.. im the most passive person ever in real life


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

9-7-4... hmm, it's interesting tritype... I'll try to break up what I think of it.

9 and 4 are both withdrawn types, thus 7 would be more-of-a-withdrawn kind of person.
7 and 4 are both types motivated by ideal (things being not-good-enough), thus 9 we are talking about here would care more about stuff being good enough.
7 and 9 are both types with positive outlook on things, so 4 would also have one.

Don't take these words too seriously... I just put it here as a guide or something


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

darude11 said:


> 9-7-4... hmm, it's interesting tritype... I'll try to break up what I think of it.
> 
> 9 and 4 are both withdrawn types, thus 7 would be more-of-a-withdrawn kind of person.
> 7 and 4 are both types motivated by ideal (things being not-good-enough), thus 9 we are talking about here would care more about stuff being good enough.
> ...


 I've actually decided I'm a 964 or 962. Can't decide between 4/2


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

lunareclipzee said:


> I've actually decided I'm a 964 or 962. Can't decide between 4/2


Why are you having trouble deciding between the two?


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Why are you having trouble deciding between the two?


I don't know I'm not exactly "friendly," and I don't put myself ahead of others, but I do have the desire of being loved. I hate the thought of intimacy right now though. I don't feel I deserve it. I've always had problems with showing love, even towards my family. I'm very possessive of my friends. I see a lot of myself in 4 too. I'm very self-aware to the point I don't realize what's going on around me, and I'm very sensitive and reserved. I want to be different like a 4 but I don't want to be too different from others because I want to be accepted. I tend to wallow in my sadness alone instead of solving the issue(s) that made me sad. I also never feel good enough for anyone. 

Whether I'm a 2 or a 4 it's definitely the weakest part of my tritype.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> I've actually decided I'm a 964 or 962. Can't decide between 4/2


2 likes more to help others
4 likes more to get helped


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

darude11 said:


> 2 likes more to help others
> 4 likes more to get helped


 What if you don't really like to do either though?


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> What if you don't really like to do either though?


3: thinks (s)he doesn't need help

Those explanations are, however, oversimplified, so don't think of them as really reliable
There is also possibility of individualistic 4, but I am not sure, I haven't met any 4 in real life yet.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

darude11 said:


> 3: thinks (s)he doesn't need help
> 
> Those explanations are, however, oversimplified, so don't think of them as really reliable
> There is also possibility of individualistic 4, but I am not sure, I haven't met any 4 in real life yet.


It's not that I think I don't need it (because I know I do) but I am too embarrassed/anxious to ask for it most of the time.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> It's not that I think I don't need it (because I know I do) but I am too embarrassed/anxious to ask for it most of the time.


I would say that's typical for 9's - they don't want to bother others.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

darude11 said:


> I would say that's typical for 9's - they don't want to bother others.


Embarrassed/anxious is not the same as don't want to bother.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The title for this tritype is "the gentle spirit". There's a gentle, playful energy about 974's. Lighthearted, wanting to have fun, and not wanting to show their negative emotions that are very much there on the inside. 9 and 7 want to be optimistic, and don't want to bother others with their darker sides, and may even find doing so embarrassing. 4 is very deep though, and likes to spend hours fantasizing and day dreaming - which 9 is more than happy to comply with. Fantasies and magic are of importance, and feel like the real world, while the actual real world can be dull, and the people in it boring and without imagination. A lack of an imagination to the 974 is death, or worse than death, as no words can express the fuel it is for life. 7 is unsettled, and wants to try everything and do everything, as long as it's fun and upbeat. 7 both loves and is scared of choices, as 7 wants to experience it all, and too many options is frustrating, while at the same time meaning more potential for a good time. Both 9 and 7 are inclusive this way - lets have all of the colours, all of our friends, all of the foods, toys, games, etc. available...and then lets do it all! 9 and 4 are withdrawn though, so there is a holding back, a hiding of the full extent of emotions inside. 974 values freedom and individuality, which feel essential to happiness. They want to be understood, but value being unique and different. 974 may talk a lot and quickly, but their voice is quiet and soft in its normal state, but the words may be deep and even lyrical, especially when reading aloud. They like to smile a lot when around friends, and others may notice how much they smile, but watch for when the smile is put on as a mask, as it can serve as a warning sign. 974's don't easily seek help, but there is no shame in gaining it.

All the best!

- 947.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sonny said:


> Embarrassed/anxious is not the same as don't want to bother.


So which personality wouldn't want to bother others with their own problems?
One could do fine by himself/herself, but others definetly can help with doing good too.
The two wants help in return for helping.
Three? Maybe, but I don't know...
The four definetly wants help.
The five maybe, but I am not sure about that either. More probably not, but that's just my opinion.
The six... here I can't tell anyhow.
Seven might be one of candidates too. However 7 doesn't want to bother anybody including himself/herself with his/her problems.
Eight. I'd say he would bother others with his/her problems, but I don't know about such case right now...


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

darude11 said:


> So which personality wouldn't want to bother others with their own problems?
> One could do fine by himself/herself, but others definetly can help with doing good too.
> The two wants help in return for helping.
> Three? Maybe, but I don't know...
> ...


The question is what are the motivations for not wanting to talk to other's when they have problems.

9s can be inclined to keep things to themselves and not bother other people because their own needs are minimised and there can be a line of thinking that my issues will be of no interest to anyone else or they are insignificant, and would only bother them so I'll stfu. They are also withdrawn types so can pull inwards rather than reach out when stressed. 

That is different to feeling anxiety about approaching others, in very generalist terms anxiety is related to head types. And the same with shame being related to heart types. Ofc everyone deals with anxiety and shame in some form. 

Her use of the words anxiety and shame as reasons for not talking to others did not strike me as a 9 reasoning.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

You rang?

It be like.....fking awesome


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sonny said:


> The question is what are the motivations for not wanting to talk to other's when they have problems.
> 
> 9s can be inclined to keep things to themselves and not bother other people because their own needs are minimised and there can be a line of thinking that my issues will be of no interest to anyone else or they are insignificant, and would only bother them so I'll stfu. They are also withdrawn types so can pull inwards rather than reach out when stressed.
> 
> ...


I didn't base any new system on it, I just thought of it as perspective - perspective of different types on single action (asking for help for example)

I apologise if I went wrong somewhere


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

darude11 said:


> So which personality wouldn't want to bother others with their own problems?
> One could do fine by himself/herself, but others definetly can help with doing good too.
> The two wants help in return for helping.
> Three? Maybe, but I don't know...
> ...


I can relate to seven


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Sonny said:


> The question is what are the motivations for not wanting to talk to other's when they have problems.
> 
> 9s can be inclined to keep things to themselves and not bother other people because their own needs are minimised and there can be a line of thinking that my issues will be of no interest to anyone else or they are insignificant, and would only bother them so I'll stfu. They are also withdrawn types so can pull inwards rather than reach out when stressed.
> 
> ...



Well if this helps I mainly feel inferior to everyone (academically, cosmetically, accomplishments, milestones they've reached that I've yet to etc.)and I feel that everyone is going to shun me and mock me relentlessly if I talked to them.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

lunareclipzee said:


> I can relate to seven


Thing with 7 not speaking of his/her problems is, that he/she denies them. 7 denies he/she has any problems at all to worry about.

If you identify with 7 and 6, it might be wing kind-of thing.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

lunareclipzee said:


> Well if this helps I mainly feel inferior to everyone (academically, cosmetically, accomplishments, milestones they've reached that I've yet to etc.)and I feel that everyone is going to shun me and mock me relentlessly if I talked to them.


On the basis of a few short sentences, so nothing to bank on, that sounds 4ish.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

darude11 said:


> Thing with 7 not speaking of his/her problems is, that he/she denies them. 7 denies he/she has any problems at all to worry about.
> 
> If you identify with 7 and 6, it might be wing kind-of thing.


I do think that I'm either 6w7 or 7w6. I don't deny my problems to myself, but I deny them to everyone else even counsellors i have spoken to. I also try to conceal the fact that anything is wrong and try to act happy while I'm going chaotic on the inside


----------



## hedonist (Jul 2, 2015)

i'm a 974. noticed you've decided on 96x and i catch that your on the fence for 2 or 4 as your last number. i had the same problem.
my humble suggestion is that you use the enneagram in a different perspective for a moment. the origin of the enneagram was to chart the 9 observed motivations of man. as in all of humanity, and in respect every individual, are motivated by the desire for rightness, love, affirmation, authenticity, knowledge, security, joy, freedom, and peace to varying degrees. so part of the problem may be when your viewing this as an "or" question. so by choosing one your not excluding the other.
when you say you want to be loved is a strong reason for being on the fence; do you feel in any way that that love needs to be earned or do you want to find someone that loves you for being you?


----------



## James1980 (Apr 30, 2016)

lunareclipzee said:


> I do think that I'm either 6w7 or 7w6. I don't deny my problems to myself, but I deny them to everyone else even counsellors i have spoken to. I also try to conceal the fact that anything is wrong and try to act happy while I'm going chaotic on the inside


I am 97x or 79x I think and this feels very familiar, particularly when I was younger - reframe, ignore and try to have a good time as if nothing bad is there.


----------



## Sophielacoq33 (Dec 15, 2021)

Sonny said:


> 9 has anger issues, and can lash out fo sure, still, that reaction seems excessive for 9 based on what makes a 9 tick. Come read the E9 forums and you will not find a reaction like that anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said, Sonny! Basically, was what I was ganna write. Doubtful op is 9 core, imho. Likely a 4. However, tritype could be 649. And the outburst was more of a counterphobic 6 response. As well as the constant doubt etc regarding type.
I’m a 694, so I understand the general inner experience I’m suggesting. Although it’s fairly unlikely I would express my anger to strangers as a 9. Occasionally close partners may experience it but throu the 6 aspect especially coupled with the 4.


----------

